# Got a P1101 for my Chevy Cruze LTZ 2013, HELP!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Since this is not an introduction of yourself or your Cruze, I am moving this post to Gen I Service issues.



[/FONT]Actual measured airflow from MAF, MAP, EGR, and TP is not within range of the calculated airflow[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]2011-2016 Cruze/Sonic/Trax 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Check Valve Fix

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues

P1101 Service StabiliTrak and Traction Control


----------

